# Best LED light deal I've found.



## lbzdually (Oct 26, 2012)

I was in Tractor Supply the other day and saw a Jobsmart brand light that uses 3 AA batteries for only $9.99.  It has high -180 lumens, low- around 100 lumens and strobe with a 5 watt LED.  This thing is bright.  I bought 3, 1 for each of my cars.  I will probably buy more later.   I really like the fact that it uses the most widely available battery, the AA.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 26, 2012)

Check out Home Depot...They had 3aaa headlights for $15.00...
200 lumen (i think)....Rayovac brand...
Sportsmans Guide has 2 (3aaa batteries) 260 lumen for about
$20.00....plus shipping......
Bought a set of each and I am set for compact BRIGHT lights....
Gonna put away my old maglights......


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 26, 2012)

I will not spend a dime with Home Depot if I can help it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 26, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> I will not spend a dime with Home Depot if I can help it.



Not promoting HD....Rayovac lights are also sold at 
Lowes, Ace, and likely Wally World.....They are good
LED lights and have lifetime guarantee, and are very
bright and seem to have good battery life....
Good bang for the buck....


----------



## tmetz (Oct 29, 2012)

Costco sells a great 200 lumens flashlight, 3 come in a pack for 20$. Also the 3 Aaa batteries are included! You get 3 flashlights and batteries for $20 and they are by far the best quality for the best price!


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 29, 2012)

I bought one on ebay for 21 and change thats 1000 lm and came with two batts and a recharger. Its awesome. They have dozens of other models like it with different features for 12$ and up. Ill never buy another expensive flashlight again.. Copy n paste this in the search on ebay.. Cree xm-l T6 led 

I just bought another one for 17$ thats 1800LM.. They all have hi-med-lo settings as well as a few have strobe and SOS.. 

Before buying this I had never seen a handheld pocket sized light THIS bright, ever. Amazing, cant have too much light and I get almost 4 hrs out of a battery, with two from the factory thats all night light.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, one of these lights bit the dust.  Guess for $10 I got a good bit of use for it.  I think it has to do with the tailcap/switch.


----------



## 021 (Apr 30, 2013)

Northern tool had some smaller LED flashlights with push button end caps for $2 each. I picked up some for everyone in the family. They still all work great and are doggone bright for their size.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 30, 2013)

021 said:


> Northern tool had some smaller LED flashlights with push button end caps for $2 each. I picked up some for everyone in the family. They still all work great and are doggone bright for their size.



I've never had good luck with those.  I've had quite a few quite literally fall apart.



Dad bought one of these a month or so ago, and it has been excellent.  Rechargeable, and has good quality light.  Has a flashlight on the end, and a floodlight on the side.  Hook is connected via magnet (with end and side magnets), so you can hang it with the flashlight pointing down, or it will hang horizontally, and the magnet doesn't require the hook, if you've got a metal surface.

Excellent in the shop - store it on the charger, and it is ready to go when needed.  I'll be getting one soon.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_47406-1373-FLR-2134PDQ_4294857041__?productId=3112075&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jun 10, 2013)

tmetz said:


> Costco sells a great 200 lumens flashlight, 3 come in a pack for 20$. Also the 3 Aaa batteries are included! You get 3 flashlights and batteries for $20 and they are by far the best quality for the best price!



Sitting right beside those 3 pack lights at Costco is a two pack c cell light for 30 bucks that are some of the brightest lights I've seen yet.  They make a square beam when focused that I've gotten really fond of as well.  Little larger light to carry but for trailing deer after dark - my goodness those things are bright.  Batteries seem to last forever in them as well - even on high.  Terrific buy IMHO.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 10, 2013)

Found a Coast 3aaa- 175 lumen headlight today for $17.00....

Big box building supply store (aka HD).............


----------



## frdstang90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Rick Alexander said:


> Sitting right beside those 3 pack lights at Costco is a two pack c cell light for 30 bucks that are some of the brightest lights I've seen yet.  They make a square beam when focused that I've gotten really fond of as well.  Little larger light to carry but for trailing deer after dark - my goodness those things are bright.  Batteries seem to last forever in them as well - even on high.  Terrific buy IMHO.



I have to agree.  I have 2 of these lights and love them.  You cant beat the price either.


----------



## JohnK (Jul 13, 2013)

frdstang90 said:


> I have to agree.  I have 2 of these lights and love them.  You cant beat the price either.



Got another set today, quite a deal


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 13, 2013)

Got a great rechargeable light in each truck , pluger into 12 volt they were only $120.00 ea. I beleave they are Streamlights.


----------



## Markdh1 (Aug 8, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I was in Tractor Supply the other day and saw a Jobsmart brand light that uses 3 AA batteries for only $9.99.  It has high -180 lumens, low- around 100 lumens and strobe with a 5 watt LED.  This thing is bright.  I bought 3, 1 for each of my cars.  I will probably buy more later.   I really like the fact that it uses the most widely available battery, the AA.


I used to be a big Maglite fanboy but it seems in the past few years there are some other great light manufacturers that are giving MagLite a run for the money.

I have this LED Streamlight that uses 3AA batteries at 100 lumens. Seems Streamlight is a very reputable brand and their quality is second to none.

I picked it up online for less than 30 bucks and have never regretted it.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 9, 2013)

Wanted to revisit this while it was on my mind.  The one light continued to work very well until I left on my Rhino the other night forgot about it, then found it with the mower the next day.  I'm just glad no kids were around, shrapnel went everywhere.  I will definitely get more of them because the 1st malfunction was caused by my 4 year old using it as a baseball.  I will get more, as doing stupid things with a $10 light is cheaper that at $50-&100 light


----------

